# CHMOD 666 und 777 - Sicherheit!?



## PaRADoX (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich hoffe mein Anliegen passt hier rein. Also, ich wollte fragen ob es egal ist welchen CHMOD ich meinen *.php und *.html Dateien auf dem Server gebe... Oder muss ich z.B. bei CHMOD 666 oder 777 was besonderes beachten? Ihr fragt euch sicherlich warum ich sowaswissen will!? Das ist so, ich hab einen Online-Editor gefunden mit dem man die komplette Datei (kompletten Quellcode) editieren kann, nun müssen die Dateien logischerweise den CHMOD 666 oder 777 haben. Und nun wollte ich wissen ob ich das problemlos machen kann oder das Risiko besteht das irgendjemand die Dateien dann auch ändern kann... Ich hoffe ihr versteht mein Anliegen!  Und sorry, auf dem Gebiet bin ich nen echter !   Schonmal vielen Dank an alle für die Hilfe!


----------



## melmager (25. Februar 2004)

siehe hier:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=6877

Kurz gesagt mit 666 und 777 kann jeder alles machen mit der Datei 

Ja jeder kann die Datei verändern und löschen


----------



## PaRADoX (25. Februar 2004)

Naja, dann ist es wohl nicht so gut!  Aber vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------

